

XDiff/XMerge to diff and merge code that has been moved and modified - preek
http://www.plasticscm.com/features/xmerge.aspx

======
burgerbrain
For a slightly less pretty but more useful diff, check out vimdiff. (emacs has
a similar mode, for all you heretics out there ;)

I find that I actually spend a good amount of my time developing inside of
diff mode in vim. In tandem with the practice of making small atomic commits,
it is really killer.

